# X-Rite's i1Profiler 1.6.3 Released (For Retail Version of i1PRO2/i1Display Pro Meters



## ConnecTED

X-Rite i1Profiler 1.6.3 Release Notes

The following features and improvements have been added for this release:

General Application

Added support for Microsoft® Windows 10. ®

Implemented new “All in One” measurement mode for the i1Display Pro to improve the measurement stability for certain displays and projectors. (Only affects Rev. B devices.)

Incremental enhancements to the infrastructure of the product as well as the color engine have been implemented.

Bug Fixes

Fixed issue where test charts saved in the PDF format were low resolution and were in the incorrect color space.

Fixed issue where some ColorPort xml test chart reference files were not reading with the i1iSis and i1iSis 2 devices in the Measure Reference workflow.

Fixed issue where IdeaAlliance P2P25Xa and P2P51 charts could not be read with the i1iSis and i1iSis 2 devices in the Measure Reference workflow.

Fixed issue where CMYK+N channel names were not being written into the profile correctly.

Fixed issue where custom profile white points were not getting written into the profile correctly.

Fixed issue where the i1iO and i1iO2 would frequently switch to spot mode during measurement.

Installation and Registration

Administrative rights are required to install and uninstall the software.

Do not connect measurement devices until the software installation is complete and the system has restarted.

The i1Profiler Dongle, i1Display Pro or the i1Pro 2 must be connected in order to register your i1Profiler solution.

Minimum suggested hardware requirements:
Macintosh®:
MacOS X 10.6.x through MacOS X 10.10.x
All Operating Systems should have the latest updates installed
2GB RAM
Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor
2GB of available disk space
Powered USB Port
Monitor resolution of 1024x768 pixels or higher
Dual display support requires either 2 video cards or a dual head video card that supports dual video LUTs being loaded
Latest drivers for video card installed
DVD drive or high-speed Internet connection required for software install, download and automatic software update
User must have Administrator rights to install and uninstall the application

Windows®:
Microsoft® Windows® XP® 32 bit
Microsoft® Windows Vista® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 7® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 8® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 8.1® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 10® 32 or 64 bit

All Operating Systems should have the latest updates and Service Packs installed
2GB RAM
Intel® Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 or better CPU
2GB of available disk space
Powered USB Port
Monitor resolution of 1024x768 pixels or higher
Dual display support requires either 2 video cards or a dual head video card that supports dual video LUTs being loaded
Latest drivers for video card installed
Network adaptor installed and driver loaded
DVD drive or high-speed Internet connection required for software install, download and automatic software update
User must have Administrator rights to install and uninstall the application

Known Issues

Test chart and workflow files made for the i1iO and i1iO2 devices in earlier versions of i1Profiler (before version 1.6.0), will have a different patch height when loaded into i1Profiler. You will need to adjust the patch height to the correct dimension and then resave the file for current and future use.

The Reference Files for the ColorChecker SG and ColorChecker 24 for scanner profiling have been updated. These new reference files apply well to ColorChecker SG and 24 charts manufactured after November 2014. For ColorChecker editions prior to November 2014, please use the former Reference Files, which can be downloaded from www.xritephoto.com <http://www.xritephoto.com/>, including instructions how to replace and apply them in i1Profiler.

Profiling and optimizing profiles with very large patch sets (>3000) will require a very large amount of RAM. If profiling fails, reduce the amount of patches in the test chart.

The i1Profiler UI and text may appear very small on 4k/5k displays.

Monitor calibration does not work when multiple monitors are in mirror mode (this issue affects Windows® installations only.) Special Note: On Windows XP, if a display is removed from a system, the operating system will put the primary display in mirror mode even though the secondary display has been removed. In this case, the user will get an enumeration error. This error can be dismissed and the user will still be able to make a profile.

i1Profiler does not support the calibration of displays connected via AirPlay.

If you have problems loading the display profile after it has been created or if the system cannot load the display LUTs, turn off Automatic Display Control (ADC) on the measurement page and try again.

i1Profiler uses OpenGL to display the profile’s 3D gamut. If you encounter a problem with the gamut preview, make sure that your video card drivers are up to date.

i1Profiler can import CGATS measurement files from other applications. However, the color engine has been optimized to work with the patch sets generated within i1Profiler. The profile quality from profiles made entirely within the i1Profiler workflow will exceed profiles made from legacy charts and measurements. In the case of CMYK+N profiles, some legacy patch sets may not even build a profile successfully. It is strongly recommended that users build new charts within i1Profiler for CMYK+N profiling.

If you are using Ambient Smart Light Control when making your display profile, expect to get higher Delta E values in Display QA. This function optimizes profiles for visual appearance based on measured ambient conditions not for minimal Delta E.

The i1ProfilerTray does not update the time stamp on a rebuilt profile. If a profile is rebuilt using the ambient monitoring feature in the Tray, the original profile creation date is displayed instead of the rebuilt profile creation date.

The i1ProfilerTray application looks for connected displays at launch. If you disconnect or connect a display, the i1ProfilerTray will not see the change until it is restarted, the user logs out or the system is restarted. On Windows the i1ProfilerTray can be restarted from the Programs\Startup menu, on Mac, the tray is located in the same folder as the i1Profiler application.

The application may lose its connection to a measurement device if the computer goes into sleep or hibernation mode. If this happens, disconnect and reconnect the device to restore the connection.
Installation of older applications that use the previous version of X-Rite Device Services may cause i1Profiler to not connect with devices or to not launch. If this occurs, reinstall i1Profiler to restore the latest Device Services.

If you encounter any problems connecting to your measurement device, please disconnect and reconnect the device to restore the connection.

Make sure your i1iSis power button is on when you connect the USB cable. If you connect with the button off, then turn the power on, the i1iSis will not be seen.

The i1iO device does not support single row charts.

You cannot measure an optimization test chart that contains patches extracted from an image if you are using an i1iO or i1iO2.

The version of XRD being installed by i1Profiler causes an issue in ColorPort where targets containing partial rows cannot be read using the i1iO table. The instrument will measure the row, but the data does not come into ColorPort. This affects ColorPort 2.0 and later.

Download Link: http://www.xrite.com/i1display-pro/support/d1575


----------



## ConnecTED

*X-Rite i1Profiler 1.6.6 released @ 13 July 2016*

Release Notes

The following features and improvements have been added for this release:

Display Profiling - Added workflows for Rec. 2020 and DCI-P3.

Printer QA - Added support for FOGRA51 and FOGRA52 to the measurement references.

CMYK+3 Profiling - Added a Patch Set for the PANTONE+ Extended Gamut Coated fan deck.

*Download Link:* http://www.xrite.com/i1display-pro/support/d1638


----------

